
Practical Product Management Framework for SaaS (With Templates) - Biba89
https://medium.com/infinitypm/the-practical-product-management-framework-for-saas-with-templates-11cff9e8fd4b
======
Biba89
Hey guys, we’ve just created this practical product management framework which
will help you to build the right products and build it right.

The framework includes: guide with 22 articles with theoretical knowledge,
templates to apply the knowledge and a tool to execute this framework

The goal of the framework is to help you:

Create Product Strategy and Vision Have a clear idea of what you’re building
and why.

Define Long Term Goals And Short Term Initiatives Define what your product
needs to achieve and how to get there.

Build A Flexible Product Roadmap Determine and prioritize the most important
features to build next.

Define And Manage Backlog Turn the vision into actionable work and prioritize
what’s important.

Plan And Manage Sprints Define who, when and what needs to be done today to
achieve the long-term goals.

I’d love to hear your feedback and how we can improve this resource.

